# Newbie .. from Maryland



## Elumine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello ~ 

I'm a rising sophomore girl in college. I tried out archery for the first time in elementary school at a summer camp (trying to shoot bows meant for adults didn't work out so well) and later chose archery as my P.E. elective in middle school, where the bows were more the right size. (The public school was not and is not part of NASP.)

Since moving on to high school and college I have been having problems actualizing my interest in archery. (Compound and recurve target shooting.) My county (Montgomery County, MD) has no archery clubs that I'm aware of, and only one outdoor range --and as someone who's never gotten any formal instruction, I don't feel qualified to go there. (I also don't look the part of an archer!)

I am trying to learn by studying books and videos on my own, but above all else I would like to find a local one-on-one (or small class) coach willing to re-teach me the basics and get my "foot in the door." At the very least, I hope taking the initiative to join AT will help me expand my knowledge, answer questions and if possible meet some local shooters.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT

Glad to have ya!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Elumine. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

:wav::welcomesign::welcome::darkbeer:


----------



## killerj (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out Maryland Whitetail dot com. It is a pretty good website and you could probably find someone who is local that would be more than willing to help you out. There's a lot of good information on their site about archery, local clubs and 3D shoots. I live in MD as well, in Cecil County. Good luck.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Elumine (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!

@killerj - I'll go take a look, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Axolotl (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there!
I'm also new and I also live in Mont. County. 

As I haven't read much yet here (only joined today), I'm still trying to find out what's up with DC Archers, who apparently spend a fair amount of time at the range in Rockville. I've seen folks there shooting, FWIW.
Maybe we should arrange a meetup some time at odd hours so no one can see how bad we are?

Cheers,
Ax


----------



## Elumine (Aug 10, 2010)

Axolotl said:


> Hi there!
> I'm also new and I also live in Mont. County.
> 
> As I haven't read much yet here (only joined today), I'm still trying to find out what's up with DC Archers, who apparently spend a fair amount of time at the range in Rockville. I've seen folks there shooting, FWIW.
> ...



Oh! I actually just found out about the DC Archers yesterday. I've tried sending the founder an e-mail asking about their status in 2010, but no reply yet.

A meetup sounds awesome  what's your archery background like?


----------



## Axolotl (Aug 10, 2010)

I too sent an email to DC Archers. Guess we'll have to wait n see what happens with that. 

I probably can't answer too many questions, but am happy to have someone to shoot with. Not sure where you are exactly (we can message offline), but once I get some gear again and get the current "stuff" working, would love to go shooting. I'm less than a 10 min. drive to the Lake Needwood archery range.

I used to shoot in Boy Scouts (long ago) and was reasonably competent (liked it as it was one of the badges that we REALLY had to work on - v. cool!). Also had the opportunity to take Archery as a Phys Ed elective at the university level. Last year, got to shoot again at a festival (didn't suck) and was bitten by the bug.... been checking out catalogs and equipment ever since.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Elumine (Aug 10, 2010)

Axolotl said:


> I too sent an email to DC Archers. Guess we'll have to wait n see what happens with that.
> 
> I probably can't answer too many questions, but am happy to have someone to shoot with. Not sure where you are exactly (we can message offline), but once I get some gear again and get the current "stuff" working, would love to go shooting. I'm less than a 10 min. drive to the Lake Needwood archery range.
> 
> I used to shoot in Boy Scouts (long ago) and was reasonably competent (liked it as it was one of the badges that we REALLY had to work on - v. cool!). Also had the opportunity to take Archery as a Phys Ed elective at the university level. Last year, got to shoot again at a festival (didn't suck) and was bitten by the bug.... been checking out catalogs and equipment ever since.



Hmm, we probably live pretty close by, since I'm also 10-15 minutes' drive to Needlewood. I live in the residential area right by Wootton High School. 

What kind of bow do you shoot and what hand? I have a right-handed Genesis compound and the matching Easton arrows that we could use depending on what gear you still need. (Ironically, I got the bow 5 years ago and completely independent of the NASP.. which still isn't widespread in MD.)

Sounds like you had a much more fun childhood than me. xD (Are you in uni now or already graduated?) Despite going to a rural college, archery is not an elective there (the closest we've got is a clay pigeon gun-shooting club.) .-. Recently reading up on info I realized so many things I was doing wrong back in middle school, it's not even funny. On the other hand it has made me a lot more appreciative of the features on my Genesis.

I'll send you a private msg later with my messenger handles and such!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

